# weight gain with digestive advantage



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anybody experienced weight gain while taking digestive advantage ibs? I was just wondering if I have gained weight due to this (I started a week ago) or if it is something else. Thanks


----------



## 19524 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have not had weight gain with DA, but I did with Nexium that I was taking for my acid reflux.


> quote:Originally posted by LW:Has anybody experienced weight gain while taking digestive advantage ibs? I was just wondering if I have gained weight due to this (I started a week ago) or if it is something else. Thanks


----------

